# Free Homers



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have a mated pair of grizzels that I would like to find a good home for. They are 08 birds and have been raced by previous owner.

George


----------



## hmongkid03 (Nov 17, 2008)

Check your PM box..


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Birds are still available. Send shipping box and pay for shipping.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Im sure pictures will get these birds adopted out and homes faster , just a thought


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Good idea. I will try to get some tonight before I let them out.

George


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Avion said:


> Good idea. I will try to get some tonight before I let them out.
> 
> George


cant wait to see them myself


----------

